# New Poetry Collection Published



## jenthepen (Aug 11, 2016)

Well, it’s been a long time coming but I’ve finally published my second collection of poems on Smashwords.

The book is called Windfalls and you can take a look here. You can download a free sample there too.


I’d like to take the opportunity to thank everyone on WF who has helped and supported me with critique, encouragement and kindness as I worked to put this little selection of my poems together. I don’t think it would have ever got done without this place! Thanks guys and gals. 

jen


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 11, 2016)

=D>   :icon_bounce::champagne:Congratulations, jen! Thank you for sharing your fabulous news... squeeeeek! How exciting...


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 11, 2016)

Nicely done, Jen!


----------



## TKent (Aug 11, 2016)

Excellent!!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## PiP (Aug 11, 2016)

Well done, Jen!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2016)

Way to go Jen!


----------



## LeeC (Aug 11, 2016)

About time, I've been waiting a long time for this


----------



## sas (Nov 14, 2016)

A Michigan Thumbs Up!  The State of Michigan actually has a thumb!  sas


----------



## escorial (Nov 15, 2016)

well done


----------

